# lets get a ride together



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

So let get a good ride together some time in feb. :rockn::rockn::rockn:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

where at?


----------



## jksimpson (Jan 6, 2009)

too cold outside... hollar at me in april or may. or whenever it hits atleast 60*


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

april I'll be at mud nationals It has to be warm somewhere me and black420 are ready to ride anytime


----------



## jksimpson (Jan 6, 2009)

well then see you at mudnationals cause i think that will be my fist ride of the year...ill be down sat for the bog dunno probably ride that night then leave the next morning.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm up for a ride.......:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I REALLY want to ride Hatfield McCoy or one of those places in TN....... The ones in TN wouldnt be but about 4 hours or so from me.... The one bootlegger talks about.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i've always wanted to ride hatfield/mccoy trails too, but that's one **** of a long haul from here, possibly p***ing up better(?) or equally as good riding on the way.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

check the MIMB calendar on the main page. it has ride events put into it already. 
other events can be addded to which you can get a reminder.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Polaris425 said:


> I REALLY want to ride Hatfield McCoy or one of those places in TN....... The ones in TN wouldnt be but about 4 hours or so from me.... The one bootlegger talks about.


Pickett is FREE and its the best IMO. Coal Creek aka"windrock" has went down hill bad....too many gravel roads. Brimstone is very nice....it has ALOT of STEEP hills and good trails....its more of a moderate to extreme riding though...if your not use to rough mountain riding i would not suggest Brimstone....but if you are its the BOMB!!!:rockn: Pickett has easy moderate and rough all together. plus it has alot of Mud...and holes to play in. There is NO map for Pickett but one of the Cumberland ATV Riders can guide you....that is my group and we ride there alot.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

MY spring break is MArch 16-20 so either the weekend before or after those dates I'm game for coming up for a pickett ride... I'll have to bring my camping gear though b/c I cant afford no hotel! haha.. Can you camp there? Like at the trail head? That would be fun.


----------



## jackman (Dec 24, 2008)

MUD NATS:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

no thanks. I've been 2 years... I dont know if I'll go back... Its fun but, unless your competing, it's not worth it really. I'm not the kind who like to ride 5 ft stop 30minutes, ride 5 feet, stop 20minutes... and thats riding at mud nats. I like to RIDE.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

ok black 420 and i are planning to go to rocks bottom maybe the first of feb. what do you guys think anybody want to go


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I cant make that one.


----------

